# Just moved the rad up tell me what yall think



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

PICS MAY HELP SOMEONE OUT IF YOU ARE GONNA MOVE IT UP


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks good. where did u get the peice on the front of the radiator?


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

what u mean the screen


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah the screen


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like hte factory screen to me


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

It is, I just had to fix mine, so it looks real familiar.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thats not how the factory screens ive seen look


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

after second look, it doesnt look like the factory screen. similar size but not same design. maybe different years used different screens. 
on another note.. i want a screen similar to what Bump has got.


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

the factory screen is behind that one that is just a peice of metal i found layin around and cut it to fit over the factory one and pop rivit on there


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good man, I am considering moving mine, but havn;t completely dicided yet. I really havn't havn't had any problems with overheating.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> i want a screen similar to what Bump has got.


yeah bump where some close up pix of what you got mayne?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice clean install Brute1986 :35:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> after second look, it doesnt look like the factory screen. similar size but not same design. maybe different years used different screens.
> on another note.. i want a screen similar to what Bump has got.


No, it's ben painted and not all twisted from hitting sticks, Honda's, trees, rocks,.......


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

THANKS METAL MAN


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

sweet:rockn:


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks sharp.. :rockn: I have been debating this, but I would hat to loose my Radio..


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

i seen one the other day that had a speaker on each side


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont have any close ups but this shows what it looks like


i didnt like it. you culdnt clean the radiator that great and they guy that made the mounting hardware didnt make it too square so it didnt bolt up square. plus "BRUTE" spelled out with drilled holes just aint my style. i just sold the whole set up for $25 lol. the original owner of the bike had it all done by the guy that rebuilt the bike


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

what kind of cover do you have now bump 530


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i just have the stock shield on it now. its an completely different setup


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That is a nice Brackett....did you make it yourself??


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

of yes bootlegger i had it mad by a guy at the shop i gave him my rad and my rack and that is what he came up with


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That is the best looking one I have seen.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine is purty too ;D


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL THANKS I LIKE HOW HE MADE IT BOLT ON HE USED CONDOIT clamps not sure how to spell that lol u get it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*BUMP For the newer guys...*















[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice DGD.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good, nice install!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome:rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Wpeschel said:


> Looks sharp.. :rockn: I have been debating this, but I would hat to loose my Radio..


Split 'er up bro.
Mount a single tube on each side with a crossover for the speaker wire. Some people just run the speaker wire under one of the rack tubes that run side to side.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *BUMP For the newer guys...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Why do you have a picture of Obama etched into your radiator shroud??



Lord, forgive me, I couldn't help it.




:haha::haha:





Just sayin'


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> Why do you have a picture of Obama etched into your radiator shroud??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BUCK OFAMA!!*


----------

